# More Stimulus Check Fun



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Some may recall that I had issues with handling my paper stimulus check in June. No Mexican bank (including mine, Banorte) would handle it. I don’t have a US bank anymore, and have been unable to get a new one (or an online bank either).

Finally what I did was endorse the check to a friend in the US, and sent it to him via Estafeta. He deposited it in his account and then wired the money to my bank account via Xoom. The process worked smoothly.

So here we are with another $600 check (and possibly another for $1400 in the near future?). But now there is a different wrinkle. Estafeta opened the envelope and wouldn’t send the check. Apparently against policy. Has there been a change, or did I luck out last time? I don’t know. But FedEx and DHL wouldn’t send the check either. All three services were pretty nasty about it, too, I must say. Very accusatory tone, like I was trying to get away with something.

Ah well, the bottom line is that the check is already endorsed to my friend and I need to find a way to get it to him. I never thought such seemingly simple things could prove to be so complicated.

One idea that I have is to try to use Correos de México international letter service with tracking. Simple envelope, maybe they won’t make any fuss. I have used them before and they have certainly never opened an envelope. The worst they can do is turn me down like the other services. But maybe I’ll squeak through. 

Only checks of $10,000 or more need to be declared at customs, I checked that. 

Any other ideas? I seem to have the most interesting problems!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I haven't sent anything since last year's tax return (in late March), but I very much like MexPost registered mail (tracking). It cost 91 pesos (less than $5 US) last year and the tax return might have been 30-40 pages. I've done it that way for years. Never had a problem - and from time to time I have included a check along with my return.

Last week a friend sent us a FedEx with two thin envelopes inside. She paid about $65 US. Then I had to figure out how to repay her. I ended up having Publix (South Florida grocery chain) send her a gift card.

I've never tried it but I noticed recently that Banamex offers dollar based accounts. They may only be available along the US/Mexican border area - but you might get lucky.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Excellent, thank you so much! I will try MexPost tomorrow, and will report back.


MangoTango said:


> I haven't sent anything since last year's tax return (in late March), but I very much like MexPost registered mail (tracking). It cost 91 pesos (less than $5 US) last year and the tax return might have been 30-40 pages. I've done it that way for years. Never had a problem - and from time to time I have included a check along with my return.
> 
> Last week a friend sent us a FedEx with two thin envelopes inside. She paid about $65 US. Then I had to figure out how to repay her. I ended up having Publix (South Florida grocery chain) send her a gift card.
> 
> I've never tried it but I noticed recently that Banamex offers dollar based accounts. They may only be available along the US/Mexican border area - but you might get lucky.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Excellent, thank you so much! I will try MexPost tomorrow, and will report back.


In the last year or so, Correos de México has become very unreliable, not that it was so great before. I would be very leary about using it to send an endorsed check to the States. If you do end up sending it to your friend this way, please let us know how it goes.
By the way, I've never received any of these stimulus checks. I wonder what I have done (or not done) to be ignored this way.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Isla, one way I can think of is if you forgot to file 2019 taxes, or fell below the threshold where you weren't required to file. If you filed, it depends on whether you gave them a bank account (to put a refund in or take what you owed out). If they had your bank info they would have silently put the money in it automatically. 

But those are facts for US residents. If it was a mexican bank account, I dont know. And if your filing address was a Mexican address (probably the case I expect) then maybe they tried to mail you a check and it got lost or intercepted. Or maybe they just didn't mail it if your address didn't work for them in some way.

Another exception is "if you were claimed as a dependent on someone else's taxes in 2019". Then you don't get payments.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> …
> Another exception is "if you were claimed as a dependent on someone else's taxes in 2019". Then you don't get payments.


Just to be complete, you also do not receive CARES payments if your income exceeds the threshold.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Apparently there is an IRS website to check the status of your check.
Check the Status of Your COVID-19 Federal Stimulus Payment | IRS.com

It didn't work for me - but I didn't expect a check anyway.

I have my Mexican street address on my tax return, but they have my US bank info on file. (That is where they put a refund if I have one due).


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> In the last year or so, Correos de México has become very unreliable, not that it was so great before. I would be very leary about using it to send an endorsed check to the States. If you do end up sending it to your friend this way, please let us know how it goes.
> By the way, I've never received any of these stimulus checks. I wonder what I have done (or not done) to be ignored this way.


Point taken, but I don’t suppose I have much of a choice, since all the courier services are turning me down. I will certainly report on my luck!

You probably SHOULD be getting those stimulus payments, and you should pursue it because hey, money is money. $1800 so far, and maybe $1400 to come. Buys a lot in Mexico!


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> In the last year or so, Correos de México has become very unreliable, not that it was so great before. I would be very leary about using it to send an endorsed check to the States. If you do end up sending it to your friend this way, please let us know how it goes.
> By the way, I've never received any of these stimulus checks. I wonder what I have done (or not done) to be ignored this way.


Believe it or not, I just received the 1200 stimulus check in my post office box here in Acapulco. Now I just have to get it to my bank in the USA.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, I just sent the envelope through MexPost without any problems. They did NOT open the envelope. I offered my passport and Residente Permanente card as identification, and they said they did not need them. The price was not super-cheap, 520 pesos, so they better not lose it! But I will track it and will let you all know when it arrives safely at the recipient.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Well, I just sent the envelope through MexPost without any problems. They did NOT open the envelope. I offered my passport and Residente Permanente card as identification, and they said they did not need them. The price was not super-cheap, 520 pesos, so they better not lose it! But I will track it and will let you all know when it arrives safely at the recipient.


520 pesos ? Did you just send an envelope or did you send a package ? Apparently they offer next day, two day and standard service.
You must have chosen next day.

Here is a link to the rate schedules :
http://www.correosdemexico.com.mx/Mexpost/Paginas/Mexpost.aspx


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> Isla, one way I can think of is if you forgot to file 2019 taxes, or fell below the threshold where you weren't required to file. If you filed, it depends on whether you gave them a bank account (to put a refund in or take what you owed out). If they had your bank info they would have silently put the money in it automatically.
> 
> But those are facts for US residents. If it was a mexican bank account, I dont know. And if your filing address was a Mexican address (probably the case I expect) then maybe they tried to mail you a check and it got lost or intercepted. Or maybe they just didn't mail it if your address didn't work for them in some way.
> 
> Another exception is "if you were claimed as a dependent on someone else's taxes in 2019". Then you don't get payments.


Thanks for these suggestions. Since moving to Mexico in 2007, I have always filed a tax return, except for 2019. Since I have never gotten a refund since moving here, I didn't think it was such a big deal. Now, of course, it seems to be one! I have a Bank of America account but don't recall ever giving my bank information to the IRS. My filing address is Mexican; I receive my mail at a Correos Mexicanos apartado postal. In the last year Correos Mexicanos has become more incompetent than before. In addition, at the end of 2019, my local post office was closed, and the process of getting a new apartado postal in a new location was slow and full of errors. If a check was sent to me, it was probably lost, but who knows for sure? I haven't been claimed as a dependent since I was a child.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Rammstein said:


> Believe it or not, I just received the 1200 stimulus check in my post office box here in Acapulco. Now I just have to get it to my bank in the USA.


My bank (and I'm sure many others) allow 'mobile check deposit'

"Sign the back of the *check* and write "for *deposit* only at *Bank* *of* *America*". Take *photos* *of* the front and back of the *check* with your smartphone — just select the Front of *Check* and Back of *Check* buttons. Select the account to receive the *deposit*, enter the amount and tap Continue. After confirming the details, tap *Deposit*. "


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> 520 pesos ? Did you just send an envelope or did you send a package ? Apparently they offer next day, two day and standard service.
> You must have chosen next day.
> 
> Here is a link to the rate schedules :
> http://www.correosdemexico.com.mx/Mexpost/Paginas/Mexpost.aspx


Oh well, if I paid for next day or two days, all the better! I don’t mind the cost, and it might be safer than slower methods.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Isla, I believe you can still get your stimulus money. You have to file 2020 taxes, and you will claim the "Recovery Rebate Credit". See here: Recovery Rebate Credit | Internal Revenue Service

Somewhere I saw last night, but can't find it again, a tutorial on how to claim this with Turbo Tax and Tax Cut, but you can also use the IRS's own free e-file program (linked to from the page linked above) and they should all ask you the necessary questions. If you really can't stand any of those and simply must file on paper, there's a worksheet in the instructions and the AARP has some info on how to work through that. 

This is a tax-credit, meaning it reduces your taxes owed, and, if reducing them below zero, will result in you getting a refund. Give them your US bank info and have your refund directly deposited and the stimulus money, less whatever you owe in 2020 taxes, will land in your account. This will avoid the paper check deposit fiasco now in progress...

This is all assuming you were legally permitted not to file last year because you met one of the exception cases. If you were _supposed _to file last year but didn't, you might have to file a late last-year tax return too, but I think that would be worth it in order to get out of IRS-hell and get the stimulus money.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

eastwind said:


> Isla, I believe you can still get your stimulus money. You have to file 2020 taxes, and you will claim the "Recovery Rebate Credit". See here: Recovery Rebate Credit | Internal Revenue Service
> 
> Somewhere I saw last night, but can't find it again, a tutorial on how to claim this with Turbo Tax and Tax Cut, but you can also use the IRS's own free e-file program (linked to from the page linked above) and they should all ask you the necessary questions. If you really can't stand any of those and simply must file on paper, there's a worksheet in the instructions and the AARP has some info on how to work through that.
> 
> ...





eastwind said:


> Isla, I believe you can still get your stimulus money. You have to file 2020 taxes, and you will claim the "Recovery Rebate Credit". See here: Recovery Rebate Credit | Internal Revenue Service
> 
> Somewhere I saw last night, but can't find it again, a tutorial on how to claim this with Turbo Tax and Tax Cut, but you can also use the IRS's own free e-file program (linked to from the page linked above) and they should all ask you the necessary questions. If you really can't stand any of those and simply must file on paper, there's a worksheet in the instructions and the AARP has some info on how to work through that.
> 
> ...





eastwind said:


> Isla, I believe you can still get your stimulus money. You have to file 2020 taxes, and you will claim the "Recovery Rebate Credit". See here: Recovery Rebate Credit | Internal Revenue Service
> 
> Somewhere I saw last night, but can't find it again, a tutorial on how to claim this with Turbo Tax and Tax Cut, but you can also use the IRS's own free e-file program (linked to from the page linked above) and they should all ask you the necessary questions. If you really can't stand any of those and simply must file on paper, there's a worksheet in the instructions and the AARP has some info on how to work through that.
> 
> ...





eastwind said:


> Isla, I believe you can still get your stimulus money. You have to file 2020 taxes, and you will claim the "Recovery Rebate Credit". See here: Recovery Rebate Credit | Internal Revenue Service
> 
> Somewhere I saw last night, but can't find it again, a tutorial on how to claim this with Turbo Tax and Tax Cut, but you can also use the IRS's own free e-file program (linked to from the page linked above) and they should all ask you the necessary questions. If you really can't stand any of those and simply must file on paper, there's a worksheet in the instructions and the AARP has some info on how to work through that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this useful advice. I have been using Turbo Tax, but last year I tried to file at the last minute (stupid, I know, but my life was in a bit of a turmoil at that time, and I was having trouble taking care of bureaucratic stuff), and the website kept telling me to try again, and again, and so on. After a while, I got tired of the whole mishegoss and gave up! I probably was supposed to file, though my income is so modest that there have been years when I didn't. Anyway, tomorrow I will check out a website a friend here sent me (Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service) and see what I can learn.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Thanks for all of this useful advice. I have been using Turbo Tax, but last year I tried to file at the last minute (stupid, I know, but my life was in a bit of a turmoil at that time, and I was having trouble taking care of bureaucratic stuff), and the website kept telling me to try again, and again, and so on. After a while, I got tired of the whole mishegoss and gave up! I probably was supposed to file, though my income is so modest that there have been years when I didn't. Anyway, tomorrow I will check out a website a friend here sent me (Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service) and see what I can learn.


For some reason, the link didn't come through. It should be like this: Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service .


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> For some reason, the link didn't come through. It should be like this: Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service .





Isla Verde said:


> For some reason, the link didn't come through. It should be like this: Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service .





Isla Verde said:


> For some reason, the link didn't come through. It should be like this: Get My Payment | Internal Revenue Service .


I wonder why it keeps changing when I click "Post reply".


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Well you are having a time with those links and quotes. 

That page has this note which you shouldn't miss:



> As of January 29, 2021, Get My Payment will no longer be updated for the first and second Economic Impact Payments.
> 
> If Get My Payment does not provide a payment date, a payment will not be issued and you may claim the Recovery Rebate Credit, if you’re eligible. You must file a 2020 tax return to claim the credit even if you usually don’t file.


I could be wrong here, but my understanding is that at some point they have stopped sending out checks (or making electronic payments) and if you want the money you now can only get it via 2020 taxes. \

But going through their process is a good idea to verify that they didn't try to send you a check that didn't reach you. I hope it works for you a little better than this forum!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

UPDATE: Well, we have to award points to Isla Verde here, because my experience with MexPost has been a nightmare. I dropped off the envelope and paid 519 pesos for delivery with tracking on Wednesday, February 17. At 10:04 AM on Thursday, February 18, the first and last tracking event occurred, still in the Tlaxcala office, with the notation “En tránsito hacia destino”.

Ha ha ha. After that, complete silence. Envelope has not arrived. There is not even any proof that it ever left the city of Tlaxcala. No additional tracking scans. Just a complete bust.

So tomorrow, I will go to their office here, have them initiate a trace, and determine the requirements for at least getting my 519 pesos back. They better not try any lame COVID-related excuse on me.

I generally like living in Mexico. I really do. But there is a price to be paid for living here, and every so often the bill comes unexpectedly due.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PatrickMurtha said:


> UPDATE: Well, we have to award points to Isla Verde here, because my experience with MexPost has been a nightmare. I dropped off the envelope and paid 519 pesos for delivery with tracking on Wednesday, February 17. At 10:04 AM on Thursday, February 18, the first and last tracking event occurred, still in the Tlaxcala office, with the notation “En tránsito hacia destino”.
> 
> Ha ha ha. After that, complete silence. Envelope has not arrived. There is not even any proof that it ever left the city of Tlaxcala. No additional tracking scans. Just a complete bust.
> 
> ...


I wish I hadn't been eligible for those points - how many are they exactly? I also like living in Mexico, but having to deal with Mexican bureaucracy in its many confusing and often infuriating forms takes away from some of its charm. Good luck with Correos Mexicanos in Tlaxcala!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

PatrickMurtha said:


> UPDATE: Well, we have to award points to Isla Verde here, because my experience with MexPost has been a nightmare. I dropped off the envelope and paid 519 pesos for delivery with tracking on Wednesday, February 17. At 10:04 AM on Thursday, February 18, the first and last tracking event occurred, still in the Tlaxcala office, with the notation “En tránsito hacia destino”.
> 
> Ha ha ha. After that, complete silence. Envelope has not arrived. There is not even any proof that it ever left the city of Tlaxcala. No additional tracking scans. Just a complete bust.
> 
> ...


If you hand the person at the post office counter your tracking information (with a calm attitude and a smile) - they should be able to get info you are not able to see.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> If you hand the person at the post office counter your tracking information (with a calm attitude and a smile) - they should be able to get info you are not able to see.


I sure hope that is true!

But any steps I take now should have been completely unnecessary.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Who knows - they may tell you your package is stuck in US Customs. Can't really fault Mexicans for that now can you ?

Sometimes it is all about karma - really


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

MangoTango said:


> Who knows - they may tell you your package is stuck in US Customs. Can't really fault Mexicans for that now can you ?
> 
> Sometimes it is all about karma - really


Highly doubtful, I should say. And the non-functioning of their tracking system is solely MexPost’s responsibility. I am indulgent of Mexican inefficiency and corruption when I need to be; I see no reason to be indulgent on this occasion.

Beyond that, my entire experience with these stimulus checks has been messed-up. If I need to sign the check, then it needs to get to me here. Both times, it eventually did. But if (a) the check then can’t or won’t be handled WITHIN the country by any financial institution, and (b) a signed and endorsed check then can’t be GOTTEN OUT OF the country by any delivery service, then (c) the check is as good as worthless. Which is to say the least mighty annoying. I have played by the rules, I have paid taxes in Mexico on the money I have made here for a decade, and I frequently feel treated as if I were a criminal nonetheless.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Highly doubtful, I should say. And the non-functioning of their tracking system is solely MexPost’s responsibility. I am indulgent of Mexican inefficiency and corruption when I need to be; I see no reason to be indulgent on this occasion.
> 
> Beyond that, my entire experience with these stimulus checks has been messed-up. If I need to sign the check, then it needs to get to me here. Both times, it eventually did. But if (a) the check then can’t or won’t be handled WITHIN the country by any financial institution, and (b) a signed and endorsed check then can’t be GOTTEN OUT OF the country by any delivery service, then (c) the check is as good as worthless. Which is to say the least mighty annoying. I have played by the rules, I have paid taxes in Mexico on the money I have made here for a decade, and I frequently feel treated as if I were a criminal nonetheless.
> 
> If you didn’t want a sharp reply, well...I mean, YOU were the one who assured me that using MexPost would be perfectly OK.


I wish you luck in resolving your issues.
Currently I am about to make you the first entry in my ignore list. I'm sure you are the nicest person on earth but, for me, life is simply too short. (Perhaps you might consider ignoring my posts in the future as well).


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I use Mexpost a lot to send packages from artisans to France and Mexico and a problem.. so like everything else results can vary..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Highly doubtful, I should say. And the non-functioning of their tracking system is solely MexPost’s responsibility. I am indulgent of Mexican inefficiency and corruption when I need to be; I see no reason to be indulgent on this occasion.
> 
> Beyond that, my entire experience with these stimulus checks has been messed-up. If I need to sign the check, then it needs to get to me here. Both times, it eventually did. But if (a) the check then can’t or won’t be handled WITHIN the country by any financial institution, and (b) a signed and endorsed check then can’t be GOTTEN OUT OF the country by any delivery service, then (c) the check is as good as worthless. Which is to say the least mighty annoying. I have played by the rules, I have paid taxes in Mexico on the money I have made here for a decade, and I frequently feel treated as if I were a criminal nonetheless.


I don't understand. Why do you not have a Mexican bank account that you can just deposit the check into?


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

surabi said:


> I don't understand. Why do you not have a Mexican bank account that you can just deposit the check into?


I have inquired at more than a half-dozen Mexican banks, including my own of ten years, Banorte. None will process a US-based paper check, including a US Government check. They were, shall we say, quite definite about this. Some were unpleasant (Banorte included, where they reacted as if I were proposing a money-laundering scheme).

Really, I put a lot of time into this, just as I did into determining that no courier service In Mexico would allow a check of any kind to be sent. At Estafeta in Tlaxcala, the agent ripped open the envelope without permission, called me “Extranjero” twice, would not give the check back, and threatened to destroy the check. I had to reach around the partition and grab it back from her.

So if I seem a little testy about all this, please understand!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I send checks to the US via Fedex without a problem. tell them there is a check, how much it is and it works.. Some places want a copu and some do not..


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

citlali said:


> I send checks to the US via Fedex without a problem. tell them there is a check, how much it is and it works.. Some places want a copu and some do not..


I have done this and have been told very pointedly that to send a check is forbidden under any circumstances. Indeed, I was shown the language in their regulations (prohibition against transmission of negotiable financial instruments).

I had roughly the same experiences at FedEx, DHL, and Estafeta. All insisted on opening the envelope. I also called FedEx Mexico on the phone to ask the question, and was told “No, no, no.”

Now, maybe this is somewhat new (a lot of things have gotten tighter under COVID), and maybe some offices are more strict while others are more lax. Who knows.

My existential conclusion is the same as it has always been: As an expat or permanent resident in another country, you are highly suspect to both sides, your home country and your adopted country, and there is really nothing that can be done about this. The notion of frictionless “global citizenship” is so much poppycock.


----------



## Oscar3011 (Mar 18, 2021)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I have done this and have been told very pointedly that to send a check is forbidden under any circumstances. Indeed, I was shown the language in their regulations (prohibition against transmission of negotiable financial instruments).
> 
> I had roughly the same experiences at FedEx, DHL, and Estafeta. All insisted on opening the envelope. I also called FedEx Mexico on the phone to ask the question, and was told “No, no, no.”
> 
> ...


I have the same problem, but, I found a possible solution. There's an exchange house named OrderExpress, I called and they say that is possible to cash stimulus check, but the information that they requier is the SSN, ID copy and send the check via FEDEX. I have not tried because I do not felling safe to share the SSN... but... what do you think? Did you hear about that exchange house? In their webpage there's information about headquarters in Chicago and in Mexico the office are in center and south zone... Sorry if my english is not good... but I wait for your opinion... I hope have been helpful


----------



## Rammstein (Jun 18, 2016)

I bank with Schwab and with their mobile app I was able to send a photo of the check and it was deposited to my account within 5 minutes.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Oscar3011 said:


> I have the same problem, but, I found a possible solution. There's an exchange house named OrderExpress, I called and they say that is possible to cash stimulus check, but the information that they requier is the SSN, ID copy and send the check via FEDEX. I have not tried because I do not felling safe to share the SSN... but... what do you think? Did you hear about that exchange house? In their webpage there's information about headquarters in Chicago and in Mexico the office are in center and south zone... Sorry if my english is not good... but I wait for your opinion... I hope have been helpful


Yes, sir, that definitely IS helpful, and I will look into it, especially with the $1,400 check coming.


----------



## Oscar3011 (Mar 18, 2021)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Yes, sir, that definitely IS helpful, and I will look into it, especially with the $1,400 check coming.


There's the orderexpress number 

USA: 1 888 666 1602
 México: 447 478 01 20
Their office in Mexico are in center and south zone, like Guanajuato, Michoacan etc. I live in Nuevo Leon, my only option is send the check via FEDEX but, I don't know if is safe share the SSN, they need that number just wrote in a whatsapp message and the bank account. that was they say.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Well proceed cautiously with orderexpress, because it smells fishy to me. If Fedex won't take the check when you send it, why would they take it when orderexpress sends it? It's still a negotiable financial instrument once signed, and that's the problem.

I got my $1400 payment already, via direct deposit to my US account on Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Oscar3011 (Mar 18, 2021)

eastwind said:


> Well proceed cautiously with orderexpress, because it smells fishy to me. If Fedex won't take the check when you send it, why would they take it when orderexpress sends it? It's still a negotiable financial instrument once signed, and that's the problem.
> 
> I got my $1400 payment already, via direct deposit to my US account on Tuesday or Wednesday.


I think I explain me in wrong way... Orderexpress cash any type of check, to do that I need send it to their main office in Mexico, to be more especific, in Michoacan, then they confirm that's the correct person who received with the SSN after that they cash the check depositing in my bank account


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Oscar3011 said:


> I think I explain me in wrong way... Orderexpress cash any type of check, to do that I need send it to their main office in Mexico, to be more especific, in Michoacan, then they confirm that's the correct person who received with the SSN after that they cash the check depositing in my bank account


Yes, I talked to an Order Express phone representative today, who confirmed that they do cash stimulus checks. Someone is going to get back to me shortly with more info about the process. I might be able to present my identification at their office in Puebla rather than have to travel to Michoacan, but I need to confirm that.


----------



## Oscar3011 (Mar 18, 2021)

PatrickMurtha said:


> Yes, I talked to an Order Express phone representative today, who confirmed that they do cash stimulus checks. Someone is going to get back to me shortly with more info about the process. I might be able to present my identification at their office in Puebla rather than have to travel to Michoacan, but I need to confirm that.


Thanks for info, I hope for your succes, I wait for your experience with Order express


----------

